# How do I make the RF remote control TV1?



## fst96se (Mar 20, 2007)

I intend to put my VIP622in my theater, and run an HDMI to my Projector, as well as a compnent video feed to my family room plasma so I can get HD there as well. My question is this. 

How will I work that out with the remote? I will need to be using the RF remote with TV1 I guess, because I will need to control TV1 from both the family room and the theater. Can the remote be assigned to which TV you want it on? Can two RF remotes be used to control both TV1 and TV2? I may not even use the TV2 out on the 622, since I will be getting another Standard def DVR which I will use in the two bedrooms. 

In addition, I have a Harmony remote that I would like to use in the theater which is IR. So, I need that IR remote to control the TV1 on the 622 in the theater, and the RF remote to control TV1 from the family room. TV1, like I said, will be outputting over both HDMI and Component video.

Please give me some guidance!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

fst96se said:


> I intend to put my VIP622in my theater, and run an HDMI to my Projector, as well as a compnent video feed to my family room plasma so I can get HD there as well. My question is this.
> 
> How will I work that out with the remote? I will need to be using the RF remote with TV1 I guess, because I will need to control TV1 from both the family room and the theater. Can the remote be assigned to which TV you want it on? Can two RF remotes be used to control both TV1 and TV2? I may not even use the TV2 out on the 622, since I will be getting another Standard def DVR which I will use in the two bedrooms.
> 
> ...


If you are using HDMI for one TV (projector) and component to the other TV (plasma) you will always be watching the same programming on the two TV's. You'll want to be in Single Mode on the 622.

Why not just use the RF remote in the family room remote location and the Harmony IR control in your Home Theater location?


----------



## fst96se (Mar 20, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> If you are using HDMI for one TV (projector) and component to the other TV (plasma) you will always be watching the same programming on the two TV's. You'll want to be in Single Mode on the 622.
> 
> Why not just use the RF remote in the family room remote location and the Harmony IR control in your Home Theater location?


This is actually what I want to do, I want to use the RF remote in the family room, and the Harmony IR remote in the Theater, but both must control the DVR in Single mode. Make sense? I used to have a Dish two tuner DVR, and it seems like one remote was IR only, and one was RF. I just want to make sure I can use the RF remote to control "TV1" or, I guess, the DVR in single mode.

This is possible, right?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

fst96se said:


> This is actually what I want to do, I want to use the RF remote in the family room, and the Harmony IR remote in the Theater, but both must control the DVR in Single mode. Make sense? I used to have a Dish two tuner DVR, and it seems like one remote was IR only, and one was RF. I just want to make sure I can use the RF remote to control "TV1" or, I guess, the DVR in single mode.
> 
> This is possible, right?


Yup.

In Single Mode you should stop thinking about TV1 and TV2 - either remote simply controls what is being done by the 622...


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

In single mode with Shared VIew on, both remotes control TV1.

In Dual mode your need a different "key" to make a RF remote work with TV1.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

The important point is that you must have shared mode enabled on the 622. Coincidentially, I just set this up about 5 minutes ago. Go to menu-6, select shared setup, enable it. Also, be sure the remote's address is properly registered with the 622; the instructions are in the manual.

The bit about shared mode and remote 2 is also in the manual, but it's exceedingly hard to find!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

wje said:


> The important point is that you must have shared mode enabled on the 622....


Yes, I should have mentioned that. It is the default setting in Single Mode.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Just to add to this when you go to system information, you can have it setup as:

TV1 Remote: IR Address
TV2 Remote: Your UHF Address

Then use your 'TV1' remote in the room that your box is in, and the TV2 remote in the other room. Combine that with that talk above about shared setup and single mode, and you will have a setup just like I do at my house.

Good luck!


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

I setup my 522 in dual mode like this using 4 different remotes, some splitters and a LOT of co-ax cable -

TV1: Bar (uses IR TV1 Remote) & my Bedroom (uses UHF TV1 Remote)
TV2: Basement (uses UHF TV2 remote) & my kid's room (uses UHF TV2 Remote)

I remember it being a major pain in the butt to get that UHF TV1 Remote setup.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

sNEIRBO said:


> I setup my 522 in dual mode like this using 4 different remotes, some splitters and a LOT of co-ax cable -
> 
> TV1: Bar (uses IR TV1 Remote) & my Bedroom (uses UHF TV1 Remote)
> TV2: Basement (uses UHF TV2 remote) & my kid's room (uses UHF TV2 Remote)
> ...


The 622 improved on the process of gettting the #1 UHF Remote to work.. As long as you have the right key you just have to program the remote and keep hitting record untill it registers.. With the 522 and 625 you had to go to menu's and enable the UHF and cross you fingers trying to get it to work..


----------

